# pricing for 67 GTOs



## keoni1978 (Dec 1, 2004)

how much did the movie XXX affect the price of GTOs after it was used in it? pre and post price?


----------



## keoni1978 (Dec 1, 2004)

also how do you guys determine the price of the car? NADA? KBB?....etc


----------



## keoni1978 (Dec 1, 2004)

well, I just won a GTO on ebay and hour later I found out the cars got a damaged frame!!! 

how much would this affect the value of the car?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I imagine someone offered more $$$, his phone number is in the comments. 

How did you find out the frame was damaged? He did not disclose that information, but he did tell you, "There is a small hole in the trunk deck and some rear fender deterioration."

He is trying to get out of the deal. That is a good price for that car.


----------



## keoni1978 (Dec 1, 2004)

hes not trying to get out of it because I won already. Someone from ebay emailed me the info(a bidder that retracted her bid due to this reason). If you look under feedback comments (conrtactor) you'll see he bought it from him for $9500 and that seller did discolse that info. Should I keep it and try to get the frame fixed? is it safe?


----------



## keoni1978 (Dec 1, 2004)

So Ive decided to buy it and I was wondering if anyone can tell me more about this car providing the vin number?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I found the comments you are talking about;

"I think the paint is original lacquer finish as it has checking in some areas. The vinyl top is in great shape. There is a small hole in the trunk deck and some rear fender deterioration. The shipper also damaged the frame at the tie down holes by using over tightened chains in lieu of straps. The car also came with lots of receipts documenting service and even the Midas warranty for the Dual Exhaust system." 

The damage could be as minor as the paint being chipped, have you tried to contact the guy named contractor for more details? Have you ask the seller about the damage. I doubt the shipper could have caused major frame damage by securing the vehicle.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

keoni1978 said:


> So Ive decided to buy it and I was wondering if anyone can tell me more about this car providing the vin number?


The VIN will tell you;

242077G100001 

2=Division(Pontiac) 
42=Series Number(GTO) 
07=Body Style(2-dr Coupe-Post) 
7=Year(1967) 
G=Assembly Plant(G=Framingham,MA) 
100001=Production Numbers 

You need the data plate information, was the car PHS documented?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

That car has the Optional HO 400ci 360hp engine. There were only 13,827 built with the WS, WV, XP, XS, YR and YZ engine letter codes. Properly restored it could be worth $35 to $50 K, I can show you cars being offered and selling in that price range.

Great Buy


----------



## keoni1978 (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks 05gto  I believe the car was PHS documented
I was able to clear everything up with the seller and I also had someone from the restoration shop contact him and found out more info about the car. Everything is find now.
I love my new GTO  I been wanting one since '97 Can't wait to bring this baby back to mint condition!!


----------



## keoni1978 (Dec 1, 2004)

by the way, is this the stock hood? 

hood


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I don't remember the letter code in the E-bay ad for the engine, If it is XS or XP the Ram Air is standard on those 360 hp cars. Around 700 produced, 600 were 4 speed (XS) and only 100 or so were automatics (XP).

If that is the case you have a valuable and extremely rare 67 GTO. The XS and XP engines were documented to have 360 hp, because of the ram air the actual HP was closer to 400.


----------



## keoni1978 (Dec 1, 2004)

also, do you see the racing style hood pins? is that stock as well?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

As far as the hood pins, the 67 ram air cars were so rare it's hard to find information on what was offered in the ram air package.

I can do some research on the engine letter code and accessory codes.

What is the engine letter code?
What is the Accessory code on the data plate?
Does the car have factory air?


----------



## keoni1978 (Dec 1, 2004)

05GTO, I want to thank you because you have been the biggest help. I dont have the car in hand just yet. Its coming down from N. California. These are the pictures I got from the seller but as soon as I get the car, I'll let you know. Thanks again


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

When the time comes, could you post the pictures of your restoration in the 

Classic GTO Restoration Gallery

Thanks


----------

